# The real reason I haven't purchased samples in over a year



## Rodney Money (Dec 26, 2018)

So basically I've been pouring all my resources in producing music for live performances because of commissions and personal gigs. Plus, I've basically created a horn or redesigned an instrument from the 1800's and modernize it with modern tunings, triggers, better projection, and free blowing. It's a rotary-valved cornet with a 100 year-old bell, German designed valves, 4 tuning lead or mouth pipes, plated in 14 karat gold and the places I touch in rhodium. This horn was built by Dr. Bill Jones, and I guess we are going to call it the Money Cornet. I am looking to also hire an engraver from Virginia to add detail to the rotary valves and other sections. Thank you for letting me share!










The sound clip was simply recorded on my phone.


----------



## pinki (Dec 26, 2018)

Wow! That is a labour of love. Congratulations.


----------



## I like music (Dec 26, 2018)

Key question is. Can we hear it? Curious to hear the sound! Or is it not complete?


----------



## Iskra (Dec 26, 2018)

Beautiful!


----------



## Rodney Money (Dec 26, 2018)

I like music said:


> Key question is. Can we hear it? Curious to hear the sound! Or is it not complete?


The horn is done, being shipped to me now, and I should receive it by Saturday. Then I will see what I can do to let people hear it! Thank you for the interest!


----------



## Rodney Money (Dec 26, 2018)

pinki said:


> Wow! That is a labour of love. Congratulations.


It certainly was. It took literally 6 months to build it! Thank you again.


----------



## Rodney Money (Dec 26, 2018)

Iskra said:


> Beautiful!


Appreciate it! This is one of the 1st times I have heard of someone plating with platinum. He said he would've done the entire horn, but the price would be too high.


----------



## trumpoz (Dec 26, 2018)

Ok - Im drooling!


----------



## Rodney Money (Dec 26, 2018)

trumpoz said:


> Ok - Im drooling!


Sorry brother!


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 26, 2018)

Looking forward to hearing it. It looks beautiful.


----------



## Rodney Money (Dec 26, 2018)

trumpoz said:


> Ok - Im drooling!


You're gonna think I'm crazy, but I got other ideas for more instruments also. I am feeling like Adolf Sax now, lol. For example, all of these having rotary valves: an upbell flugelhorn, an Eb alto euphonium or German Tenor Horn because the alto/ tenor horn we have now is basically an alto baritone, and a bass trumpet/ cornet I have in my mind.


----------



## I like music (Dec 26, 2018)

Rodney Money said:


> The horn is done, being shipped to me now, and I should receive it by Saturday. Then I will see what I can do to let people hear it! Thank you for the interest!



Indiana Jones by any chance? 

Traditions...

(or maybe The Force theme


----------



## Rodney Money (Dec 26, 2018)

I like music said:


> Indiana Jones by any chance?
> 
> Traditions...
> 
> (or maybe The Force theme


Haha! This is why I love this forum! Anyone got the midi? Just kidding!


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Dec 26, 2018)

Does it have true legato?

Jokes aside.

So when are you gonna sample it.


----------



## Rodney Money (Dec 26, 2018)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> Does it have true legato?
> 
> Jokes aside.
> 
> So when are you gonna sample it.


It's funny you mentioned true legato! The reason I chose the rotary valves instead of pistons was so the slur transitions from note to note would be smoother! No joke, lol. Concerning sampling, y'all wouldn't want a brass instrument version of Tina Guo. My soul plays with too much vibrato and "cc1 changes" to be useful, hehe.


----------



## S.M Hassani (Dec 26, 2018)

_Dang it! Now I need another SSD!!! _

_S_eriously though, my congratulations Rodney. It looks like a labor of love. I know how it feels to make something like that. Enjoy it in good health.

P.S: +1 for Dr. Jones


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Dec 27, 2018)

By the way, I love the name "Money Cornet". You should file for a trademark ASAP. It's like the "money shot" or something. Right on the money.


----------



## Rodney Money (Dec 27, 2018)

S.M Hassani said:


> _Dang it! Now I need another SSD!!! _
> 
> _S_eriously though, my congratulations Rodney. It looks like a labor of love. I know how it feels to make something like that. Enjoy it in good health.
> 
> P.S: +1 for Dr. Jones


Thank you, my friend, and I will thank Dr. Jones for ya! Hehe.


----------



## Rodney Money (Dec 27, 2018)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> By the way, I love the name "Money Cornet". You should file for a trademark ASAP. It's like the "money shot" or something. Right on the money.


I appreciate that and the advice!!! If you, or anyone else, can think of a possible better name I would appreciate it. I am seriously thinking about coming up with a whole line of brass instruments.


----------



## Rodney Money (Dec 30, 2018)

Updated picture that I took when I got my 2 horns home yesterday!


----------



## Rodney Money (Jan 20, 2019)

And it's official, I'm building a bass trumpet now.


----------



## leon chevalier (Jan 20, 2019)

Rodney Money said:


> And it's official, I'm building a bass trumpet now.


Crazy !


----------



## Rodney Money (Jan 20, 2019)

leon chevalier said:


> Crazy !


Yeah! Can't wait.


----------



## Nathanael Iversen (Jan 20, 2019)

Super cool. I think they are pretty neat.


----------



## enyawg (Jan 21, 2019)

Rodney Money said:


> Updated picture that I took when I got my 2 horns home yesterday!


They really look fantastic and hope they sound great... but I feel for your poor dog under the Money Cornets!


----------



## Rodney Money (Feb 10, 2019)

I got 2 new instruments this past couple of weeks. Here's the euphonium, a beautiful mellow "tenor instrument" that was featured in Holst's "Mars."


----------



## Rodney Money (Feb 10, 2019)

And a German Tenor Horn! Something that Americans know nothing about. This is the horn that Mahler wrote for in his 7th symphony. It is not a Wagner Tuba although it looks like one. A Wagner Tuba is played by the left hand and uses a horn mouthpiece. The German Tenor Horn uses a mouthpiece similar to a trombone but a little smaller and V shaped. It has a sound that is more like an English Baritone, a sound between a trombone and euphonium, but with the addition of a (French) horn sound. It can cut through an ensemble more than a euphonium but its lower ranger sounds thinner. If a tenor line was divided into chords of 3 tones I would place the tenor horn on 1st and the euphonium on the lower 3rd. I can sound almost as mellow as an euphonium on the German Tenor Horn but I've noticed that one of my students definitely sounds more cylindrical baritone than conical euphonium.


----------



## Rodney Money (Feb 10, 2019)

One of the main goals is to form a brass ensemble with a spiritual sound that not only echoes the past but touches the present also. This ensemble was inspired by the instruments of the American Civil War, English brass bands, and the German-Austria Moravian tradition minus the trombones trying to stay with only valves for a more chordal sound. In the end we will have 3 cornets, flugelhorn, German Tenor Horn, Euphonium, Bass Trumpet, and Tuba.


----------



## Nathanael Iversen (Feb 10, 2019)

Sounds like a very cool project! It is becoming more and more uncommon to hear live music at all when just "out and about". But to hear live brass music is even harder, unless it is a Salvation Army Christmas brass band. 

There is a clear place for brass in the epic music currently in vogue, but for an instrument like the euphonium that is a magnificently mellow solo voice.... what is there? Same with the German tenor horn - there are ensembles for that in Europe, but as you say, here in America? I've never heard one, and I never see anyone bring the tenor horn to play Mahler, but I have seen them in clips of European orchestras.

My observation is that film music = orchestral music = classical music for most "average" folk in the population. They really don't know the difference, and most could not identify many of the woodwind or brass instruments outside the ones that are in jazz bands and pop horn sections. ie. People know about flutes. But not oboes and english horns. People know trumpets and trombones, but not a euphonium.

There is so much expression possible with any of the wind instruments, and it is a good work to expose people to these beautiful sounds and blends.


----------



## Rodney Money (Feb 14, 2019)

Here's a quick, raw unedited recording on my cellphone this evening left alone in a very large church:


----------



## LamaRose (Feb 14, 2019)

Rodney Money said:


> And a German Tenor Horn! Something that Americans know nothing about.



This will make for a fine introductory sample library in the Money Horn Ensemble. The midi-serfs eagerly await.


----------



## Lassi Tani (Feb 15, 2019)

Rodney Money said:


> So basically I've been pouring all my resources in producing music for live performances because of commissions and personal gigs. Plus, I've basically created a horn or redesigned an instrument from the 1800's and modernize it with modern tunings, triggers, better projection, and free blowing. It's a rotary-valved cornet with a 100 year-old bell, German designed valves, 4 tuning lead or mouth pipes, plated in 14 karat gold and the places I touch in rhodium. This horn was built by Dr. Bill Jones, and I guess we are going to call it the Money Cornet. I am looking to also hire an engraver from Virginia to add detail to the rotary valves and other sections. Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I hear some bumps in the dynamic crossfades and a bit laggy legato. Beautiful sound though! When will it be released?


----------



## Rodney Money (Feb 15, 2019)

sekkosiki said:


> I hear some bumps in the dynamic crossfades and a bit laggy legato. Beautiful sound though! When will it be released?


Your comment made my day.


----------



## Paul T McGraw (May 1, 2019)

I am really impressed. You designed your own instrument! How cool is that?!


----------



## Rodney Money (May 3, 2019)

Paul T McGraw said:


> I am really impressed. You designed your own instrument! How cool is that?!


Thank you! I’ve been thinking of this horn ever since the 90’s now finally having the opportunity to see it come to pass. I am having a bass trumpet made for me right now also. And possibly even a soprano tuba or Eb/F euphonium in the future.


----------



## Rodney Money (May 29, 2020)

And here it is! My custom built Bass Trumpet! It is a Bill Jones custom bass trumpet. The rotary valves came from the part of Europe called “Moravia,” a company from the 1800’s called Joseph Lidl, the bell is over 75 years-old from Germany, and the rest of the vintage tubing and tuning triggers were hand built. The horn shines like gold, but it is all polished raw brass.


----------



## Rodney Money (May 29, 2020)




----------



## puremusic (May 30, 2020)

Now we have to hear it!


----------



## Rodney Money (May 30, 2020)

puremusic said:


> Now we have to hear it!


Hopefully next week. I am working with an organist right night about to some sound clips in the church.


----------



## dzilizzi (May 30, 2020)

Rodney Money said:


> And here it is! My custom built Bass Trumpet! It is a Bill Jones custom bass trumpet. The rotary valves came from the part of Europe called “Moravia,” a company from the 1800’s called Joseph Lidl, the bell is over 75 years-old from Germany, and the rest of the vintage tubing and tuning triggers were hand built. The horn shines like gold, but it is all polished raw brass.


got to ask. This looks bigger than a normal trumpet. Will it make it louder or more full sounding? Or both? Sometimes trumpets sound a little thin for me. 

Looks cool though. I hope they put a finish on it. Shining that much brass can be a pain!


----------



## Rodney Money (May 30, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> got to ask. This looks bigger than a normal trumpet. Will it make it louder or more full sounding? Or both? Sometimes trumpets sound a little thin for me.
> 
> Looks cool though. I hope they put a finish on it. Shining that much brass can be a pain!


It’s an 8va lower than a trumpet and sounds like a German rotary trumpet, not a piston trumpet, but in the trombone range which means it has more colors than a piston trumpet where it can get both more mellow, softer and louder.

When you talk of thin trumpet sounds are you talking about samples? Thinner sounding samples could be the result of using shallow mouthpieces for jazz lead playing or recording them with the microphones too close to the bell. Brass need a room for their sound to bloom. Do you have an example of a live thin sounding trumpet? I would be interested to see what exactly you mean.

Raw brass is very easy to take care of. Clean with dawn soap, then wipe off with a microfiber wash cloth. I even used a mixture of lemon juice and baking soda. That was cool! Gold plate is the pain! Lol. Every time I touch or clean it I’m like, “Please don’t come off!”


----------



## dzilizzi (May 30, 2020)

Rodney Money said:


> It’s an 8va lower than a trumpet and sounds like a German rotary trumpet, not a piston trumpet, but in the trombone range which means it has more colors than a piston trumpet where it can get both more mellow, softer and louder.
> 
> When you talk of thin trumpet sounds are you talking about samples? Thinner sounding samples could be the result of using shallow mouthpieces for jazz lead playing or recording them with the microphones too close to the bell. Brass need a room for their sound to bloom. Do you have an example of a live thin sounding trumpet? I would be interested to see what exactly you mean.
> 
> Raw brass is very easy to take care of. Clean with dawn soap, then wipe off with a microfiber wash cloth. I even used a mixture of lemon juice and baking soda. That was cool! Gold plate is the pain! Lol. Every time I touch or clean it I’m like, “Please don’t come off!”


Samples, mostly. Otherwise, it's probably bad technique, I'm sure. And it could be not enough players in the samples. But I didn't think about needing room sound for Brass. Better to use the outriggers or mix them in. And probably thin isn't quite right, description wise. Thanks. 

Looking forward to hearing this. I usually just grab a bottle of cheap brass cleaner, but baking soda and lemon juice works too. Brass does have a great color when shiny.


----------



## Rodney Money (May 30, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> Samples, mostly. Otherwise, it's probably bad technique, I'm sure. And it could be not enough players in the samples. But I didn't think about needing room sound for Brass. Better to use the outriggers or mix them in. And probably thin isn't quite right, description wise. Thanks.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing this. I usually just grab a bottle of cheap brass cleaner, but baking soda and lemon juice works too. Brass does have a great color when shiny.


Yep, the 1st thing we brass players do is check the room we are playing in. The cool thing about raw brass also is “letting it go.” The more 1800’s it looks, the better! Some people even lacquer their horns to look like that. Hopefully soon I can get a small recording of the bass trumpet. My friend just messaged me back saying I could use the church.


----------



## creativeforge (May 30, 2020)

Rodney Money said:


> And here it is! My custom built Bass Trumpet! It is a Bill Jones custom bass trumpet. The rotary valves came from the part of Europe called “Moravia,” a company from the 1800’s called Joseph Lidl, the bell is over 75 years-old from Germany, and the rest of the vintage tubing and tuning triggers were hand built. The horn shines like gold, but it is all polished raw brass.



I know nothing about brass, but I've seen a few, however this is one awesome unusual trumpet! I checked for a comparison between piston vs rotary valve. Until you post one of yours, I found this one. Transitions between notes sound a bit smoother.


----------



## Rodney Money (May 30, 2020)

creativeforge said:


> I know nothing about brass, but I've seen a few, however this is one awesome unusual trumpet! I checked for a comparison between piston vs rotary valve. Until you post one of yours, I found this one. Transitions between notes sound a bit smoother.



Oh yes I know that video well! For classical music the rotary trumpet is superior than the piston trumpet. The rotary can play softer, mellow at its low dynamics, and play louder than a piston also. The “legato transitions” are smoother also forming a “wha” sound like a French Horn instead of a “ah ah” sound of the piston. A rotary instrument can blend better with Woodwinds and strings also at low dynamics. Here’s me playing my rotary cornet. A cornet is more mellow than a trumpet, so it’s loudest dynamic is only around a forte:


----------



## mekosmowski (May 31, 2020)

Wow! I'm smiling for you.

You're making a rotary ensemble? I'm developing something vaguely fugue-ish for brass quintet with mostly legato passages. (Mainly because when I started writing it I only had free soundfonts.)


----------



## stfciu (Jun 3, 2020)

I am already a fan  kudose


----------



## Rodney Money (Jun 3, 2020)

Here is a sound clip of me playing my new bass trumpet. In cc1 terms I think I started around a 110 out of 127 and then brought it down to a 1, the most mellow, and back up to a mezzo-forte. Although I didn’t play any extreme low notes, it’s starts to sound cimbasso like down there played low and loud.


----------



## dzilizzi (Jun 3, 2020)

Rodney Money said:


> Here is a sound clip of me playing my new bass trumpet. In cc1 terms I think I started around a 110 out of 127 and then brought it down to a 1, the most mellow, and back up to a mezzo-forte. Although I didn’t play any extreme low notes, it’s starts to sound cimbasso like down there played low and loud.



Nice. Has a great sound.


----------



## mekosmowski (Jun 3, 2020)

Very nice!

I have to ask, though, you acoustic musicians, when you want large plate reverb do you record at an empty parking lot? (Joking, but my second thought, before the playing started. My first thought was how pretty the windows are!)


----------



## Rodney Money (Jun 3, 2020)

mekosmowski said:


> Very nice!
> 
> I have to ask, though, you acoustic musicians, when you want large plate reverb do you record at an empty parking lot? (Joking, but my second thought, before the playing started. My first thought was how pretty the windows are!)


Parking lots are dangerous, we rather entertain angels in churches. Most brass players I know would pick a large cathedral/ church 1st and then a concert hall 2nd. (Oh yes, that church is beautiful, and the organ is epic also. I’ve had the pleasure of writing for it several times.)


----------



## mekosmowski (Jun 3, 2020)

Rodney Money said:


> Parking lots are dangerous, we rather entertain angels in churches. Most brass players I know would pick a large cathedral/ church 1st and then a concert hall 2nd. (Oh yes, that church is beautiful, and the organ is epic also. I’ve had the pleasure of writing for it several times.)



Do you have any advice for organ writing?

I have this idea to leverage the electronic side of things to do an organ duet.


----------



## Rodney Money (Jun 3, 2020)

mekosmowski said:


> Do you have any advice for organ writing?
> 
> I have this idea to leverage the electronic side of things to do an organ duet.


Lots of advice but for sampled organ or real organ?


----------



## mekosmowski (Jun 3, 2020)

I'll be doing sampled organ, but will happily listen to both. I went to a graduate organ recital once. It was my first exposure to Buxtehude - for the first time I realized that Bach was a member of a class of musicians and not a completely unique figure.


----------



## Rodney Money (Jun 3, 2020)

mekosmowski said:


> I'll be doing sampled organ, but will happily listen to both. I went to a graduate organ recital once. It was my first exposure to Buxtehude - for the first time I realized that Bach was a member of a class of musicians and not a completely unique figure.


In samples you can do anything. Let your mind go wild, but live organ is a different animal. The 1st thing is that it’s not a piano, so you cannot write for it like a piano. Think of it as several different independent voices or instruments played by a single person, but you have to make those independent voices playable. The pedals should be treated as a single line and not considered something to fill in the harmony. If you had a 4 voice chorale with a piano you would play every note even if they repeated, but with organ to make it sound like it’s legato or voice-like you would hold down the notes that are the same (typically.)


----------



## Rodney Money (Jun 3, 2020)

mekosmowski said:


> I'll be doing sampled organ, but will happily listen to both. I went to a graduate organ recital once. It was my first exposure to Buxtehude - for the first time I realized that Bach was a member of a class of musicians and not a completely unique figure.


Here’s a sample page of my arrangement of Bach’s Fantasia. Noticed the thick harmony but all of the lines are independent voices and the notes that are the same sustain.


----------



## jonathanparham (Jun 3, 2020)

nice space, horn, and sound


----------



## Rodney Money (Jun 4, 2020)

jonathanparham said:


> nice space, horn, and sound


Thank you my friend! The only thing about the space is that the organist and I want to sneak in the church one night and rip up all the carpet, lol.


----------



## dzilizzi (Jun 4, 2020)

Pipe organ? I miss my mom playing. She used to play some wonderful music. The other organists were so boring. I think my favorite was Widor’s 5th. 

though why would the carpet kill the reverb on the organ unless the pipes were badly placed. I get it for the trumpet


----------



## Rodney Money (Jun 4, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> Pipe organ? I miss my mom playing. She used to play some wonderful music. The other organists were so boring. I think my favorite was Widor’s 5th.
> 
> though why would the carpet kill the reverb on the organ unless the pipes were badly placed. I get it for the trumpet


The organ was built for the room decades ago for the church without carpet. 6 years ago they installed carpet in the church and choir balcony just for the looks which deadens the brilliance and liveliness of the sound. You can definitely tell when there is a full house of people in the congregation. I complain about feeling like I’m playing by myself if the organist uses too quiet of registrations, because the sound is not properly being reflected in how the room was supposed to work.


----------



## mekosmowski (Jun 4, 2020)

You're allowed to install carpet in the same room as an organ? (joking) I bet there's a German law prohibiting that. (humor, but wouldn't be surprised)


----------



## dflood (Jun 4, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> though why would the carpet kill the reverb on the organ unless the pipes were badly placed. I get it for the trumpet


Reminds me of my ill-fated days as a volunteer sound man. We’d do a sound check in the empty room. Perfect. Then the performers would start to play in a room packed with bodies...


----------



## dzilizzi (Jun 4, 2020)

dflood said:


> Reminds me of my ill-fated days as a volunteer sound man. We’d do a sound check in the empty room. Perfect. Then the performers would start to play in a room packed with bodies...


Well, when the carpet is added after the fact, it can be a problem.


----------



## J.T. (Jun 4, 2020)

Really nice work. Sounds great. I didn't know it was possible to design a horn and have it made by someone. Sounds expensive. Did you design the bore size and flare also, the acoustics?


----------



## J.T. (Jun 4, 2020)

Rodney Money said:


> Here is a sound clip of me playing my new bass trumpet.



Do you have trouble adjusting your embouchure to the mouthpiece you use for the bass trumpet? Is that a Kanstul, btw?

P.S. You're not dressed well enough for those stained glass windows. Rent a tux next time.


----------



## Rodney Money (Jun 5, 2020)

mekosmowski said:


> You're allowed to install carpet in the same room as an organ? (joking) I bet there's a German law prohibiting that. (humor, but wouldn't be surprised)


There defiantly needs to be a law! I hate carpet in churches and about all of them have it.


----------



## Rodney Money (Jun 5, 2020)

dflood said:


> Reminds me of my ill-fated days as a volunteer sound man. We’d do a sound check in the empty room. Perfect. Then the performers would start to play in a room packed with bodies...


Absolutely. That's why I typically enjoy the rehearsal more than the performance. You think you know how it's going to sound, you play your first phrase, and then you have to adjust.


----------



## Rodney Money (Jun 5, 2020)

J.T. said:


> Really nice work. Sounds great. I didn't know it was possible to design a horn and have it made by someone. Sounds expensive. Did you design the bore size and flare also, the acoustics?


Thank you so much! Do you play? It’s all in who you know concerning price. If you ever wanted the perfect horn I could give you his contacts. We have a relationship now where I tell him the type of sound I want and then he knows how to make it happen. I told him that I wanted a bass trumpet with a biting sound in the loud dynamics but almost Baritone or small euphonium like in the softer dynamics. I was much more precise concerning the bore and bell size, etc. in the cornet all the way down to the metal plating, but with the bass trumpet it was the 3rd horn he has done for me. He knew that I wanted both the heroic and the singing quality. Basically he told me the price and I said, “You know me, go for it.”


----------



## Rodney Money (Jun 5, 2020)

J.T. said:


> Do you have trouble adjusting your embouchure to the mouthpiece you use for the bass trumpet? Is that a Kanstul, btw?
> 
> P.S. You're not dressed well enough for those stained glass windows. Rent a tux next time.


I can have issues going from the small horns to the large V shaped mouthpieces of the euphonium, German Tenor Horn, etc. especially some notes like concert F, Bb, and C at first producing a double buzz if my mouth is still shaped like I am trying to play a trumpet. If I have a gig solely on one of the bigger horns I won’t pick up my small horns for a week, but if I have to play them in the same gig then I will play all the instrument everyday making sure that the double buzz goes away. A lot of times I think it’s more mental than physical though. You worry about something and then boom it happens.

It’s not a Kanstul which is basically an improved Bach piston bass trumpet. This bass trumpet is based on the 1800’s design of Joseph Lydl from “Moravia,” with a bell that is German made over 75 years ago.


----------



## mekosmowski (Jun 5, 2020)

I played tuba in elementary school and I don't know how you trumpet and horn players do it. Even the trombone, such a small mouthpiece.

I bought a trombone a couple years ago, after my daughter didn't believe me that you can make music with a "spit-fart" action. My wife doesn't know how happy she should be that there's no such thing as a cheap tuba. (Our current house is only 750 sq ft.)


----------



## Rodney Money (Jun 5, 2020)

mekosmowski said:


> I played tuba in elementary school and I don't know how you trumpet and horn players do it. Even the trombone, such a small mouthpiece.
> 
> I bought a trombone a couple years ago, after my daughter didn't believe me that you can make music with a "spit-fart" action. My wife doesn't know how happy she should be that there's no such thing as a cheap tuba. (Our current house is only 750 sq ft.)


Thank you for sharing a little about yourself. With the small trumpet and horn mouthpieces you just get used to it never even thinking about it, and there’s always something smaller. A cornetto mouthpiece is like an acorn!


----------



## Rodney Money (Oct 3, 2020)

My “new“ and most unique baby, an 1800’s German rotary-valved Althorn in the key of Eb made by the Bohemian born master builder who relocated to Ludwigsburg, Germany in 1875. His name was Franz Schediwy who ran the company from 1875 until his death in 1933.


----------



## Film Sounds (Oct 3, 2020)

Rodney Money said:


> My “new“ and most unique baby, an 1800’s German rotary-valved Althorn in the key of Eb made by the Bohemian born master builder who relocated to Ludwigsburg, Germany in 1875. His name was Franz Schediwy who ran the company from 1875 until his death in 1933.



So you're ordering 20 more and going to sample a1, a2, a3, a4, a5, a6, a8, a12, and a20 of this right?

...........right? 







When is the release date?


----------



## Rodney Money (Oct 3, 2020)

Film Sounds said:


> So you're ordering 20 more and going to sample a1, a2, a3, a4, a5, a6, a8, a12, and a20 of this right?
> 
> ...........right?
> 
> ...


Who in the world would actually want a sample library with this sound? 😂


----------



## Film Sounds (Oct 3, 2020)

Rodney Money said:


> Who in the world would actually want a sample library with this sound? 😂



I just believe in sharing, that's all. The real > samples point I agree with of course.


----------



## LamaRose (Oct 4, 2020)

The vibrato sounds unique/cool to me... a good accompaniment to a steel/nylon guitar to my ears.


----------



## Rodney Money (Oct 4, 2020)

LamaRose said:


> The vibrato sounds unique/cool to me... a good accompaniment to a steel/nylon guitar to my ears.


That would be the most interesting duo in the history of duos!


----------



## Rodney Money (Dec 25, 2020)

I had my 1st gig on the bass trumpet this past September, and here’s me playing the descant that I wrote for the hymn God of Love and God of Power. You can follow along with the sheet music that I wrote for it also:


----------



## MattDeimann (Jan 4, 2021)

Sounds like the sound of an ancient time...Great stuff!


----------



## Rodney Money (Jan 4, 2021)

MattDeimann said:


> Sounds like the sound of an ancient time...Great stuff!


Your comment made my night! That’s exactly what we were going for. The organist that hirers me for several gigs each year said that‘s what he loved about the sound. It was almost reminiscent of a Renaissance sackbutt or ancient trombone (although it doesn’t sound like a modern trombone, of course, thank the Lord.)


----------



## MattDeimann (Jan 6, 2021)

Rodney Money said:


> Your comment made my night! That’s exactly what we were going for. The organist that hirers me for several gigs each year said that‘s what he loved about the sound. It was almost reminiscent of a Renaissance sackbutt or ancient trombone (although it doesn’t sound like a modern trombone, of course, thank the Lord.)


That´s great to hear  and really nice achievement that you have been able to recreate this ancient tone on your own!


----------

